# Thumb pain. Metacarpophalangeal joint area



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

So I just got back from a trip to the mountains. Long hours in the saddle, lots of climbs, lots of crazy downhills. I didn't notice any discomfort while riding, but a day or so after, my left thumb is KILLING me at the metacarophalangeal joint. I didn't take any spills that I remember, so I don't think it is related to that.

To me it hurts in a spot that is constantly in contact with my grips. I run a 1x9, so no shifter or shifter related injury on that hand. I need to play with my brake position to make sure I am not doing something funny with that.

I have a feeling it is all related to impact/pressure of my bars/grip. Has anyone had a similar pain/injury?

Any idea on grips that may help? I need to experiment with some Ergons, or maybe some ESI chunky grips? Any have any specific recommendations? Anyone know of any gloves with a bit more padding there (I run almost no padding now).

I don't like not having a working thumb!

:thumbsup:


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

a little more suspension? and or bars with a different bend, i think i like that idea better.Not sure what would reduce stress on thumb,i'm leaning towards a flatter bar,seems with a swept back bar you're leading with your thumbs more and a flatter bar might distriute the stresses across your hand more. On particularly hard rides with a lot of shifts i can get a sore right thumb from shifting, i have one older xc bike with gripshifts,if the thumbpain seems to be going cronic(all the time) i make the switch,one ride easy on the thumbs seems to do it,usuallly.


----------

